# Dachbewohner identifiziert - und nun?



## ina1912 (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo miteinander!
Heute war es soweit,  nach wochenlangem Rätseln und nachdem ich mich durch alle einschlägigen Beiträge hier und alle Geräuschesammlungen bei YouTube durchgeklickt habe, habe ich meinen Dachbewohner heut endlich gesehen. Gleich mal vorab, nein leider kein Foto, das scheiterte am ausgeschalteten Handyblitz... zunächst hatte ich an Wanderratten gedacht, weil vor 10 Jahren mal eine beim Dachausbau gefunden wurde, auch hatte ich vergangenes Jahr eine am Kompost zu wohnen und das jahr davor eine am Teich. Über die Jahre gab es immer mal wieder eine Zeit lang Dachbewohner. Aber die waren allenfalls mal durch leises Trippeln und Kramen zu hören, und das IMMER zur selben nachtschlafenen Zeit. Auch gabs wohl mal Mäuschen im Dach. Vor etlichen Jahren gab es auch mal was lautes polterndes, was nie identifiziert werden konnte und irgendwann wieder verschwand. Nachdem wir die bequemen Zugangsmöglichkeiten zum Dach alle entfernt hatten, hatte ich lange Zeit Ruhe. Aber dieses Frühjahr ist da oben Bambule wie nie zuvor. Und das ZU JEDER ZEIT, ob Tag oder Nacht. Siebenschläfer hab ich mal ausgeschlossen, weil zu laut die Geräusche hier, auch fehlte das "Murmeln" mit Nüssen. Waschbär denke ich auch nicht, weil Eingänge unter Dachziegeln, die noch in Frage kommen, zu eng für so einen Dicken sind. Wobei.... dem Getrampel im Gebälk zufolge war es etwas in der Gewichtsklasse von nem Hund...gestern klapperte es an den Heizungsrohren im Drempel lang...Marder sind ja nach einhelliger Meinung hier so laut wie eine ganze Horde Kinder...... vor zwei Tagen hörte ich zum ersten Mal seit dem er da ist absolut unheimliche Schreie über der Rigipsdecke, wie ne Ratte die in nen Stromkreis geraten ist. Das war etwas beängstigend, denn das hat er noch nie zuvor gemacht. Da ich gelesen hatte, das Ratten mächtig leise sind und Marder die eigentlichen Krachmacher sind, suchte ich in der vorgenannten Tiergeräuschekategorie. Tatsächlich meinte ich der Schrei des Marders sei ähnlich dem unseren Geräusch. Heute abend nun gegen 22 Uhr ging das Gepolter wieder los. Ich dachte, jetzt hat er sich durchgenagt ins Haus und steht auf meiner Wendeltreppe.... 
es polterte mal hier, mal da, ziemliches Gerenne da oben, durchs ganze DG, auch über der Eingangstür, also ging ich nachsehen, ob ich etwas am Fallrohr der Dachrinne sehe. Höre stattdessen wildes Fauchen und Schniefen vor der Tür. Denke, naja nen Igel will an den Wertstoffsack.... und plötzlich kommt mir auf dem Pflasterweg tatsächlich ein Marder entgegen! Sehr hübsches Tier, und ein ganz schöner Brummer! Blöd nur, dass ich das Gepolter zeitgleich genau über mir auch gehört hab! Also ne Familie, oder wenigstens zwei, beim Familiegründen...Daher vermutlich auch die Schreie, ist wohl Paarungszeit?
so, nachdem das nun geklärt ist, was tu ich jetzt? Habe nichts gegen die Hübschen, aber meinen Sohn ängstigt es mittlerweile auch etwas, er glaubt mir nicht so recht, dass sie sich nicht zu uns durchnagen.... soll ich mit der Leiter rund ums ganze Haus und den Einstieg suchen, mit nem Spiegel unter den Dachziegeln? Werd ich wohl nicht finden. Und wenn doch, kann ich doch nicht einfach so zubauen, weil ich nie weiss, ob noch einer drinnen schläft und dann dort oben stirbt und vermodert... doch für nen Sack voll Geld nen Dachklempner oder aber Kammerjäger holen? Fallen finden Marder doch allenfalls amüsant, oder? Was soll ich machen, Ihr Lieben, weiss jemand Rat?
lg ina


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ina,

hier ist mal noch was zum lesen: http://www.wildundhund.de/wild/3018-wild-und-hund-wild

und dann am besten mal den zuständigen Jäger fragen.


----------



## ina1912 (19. Mai 2015)

Danke, Mitch! 
Habs mir durchgelesen, muss sagen, die Variante mit dem selbst Krach machen gefällt mir am besten. So hab ich übrigens den früheren Krachmacher wohl auch vertrieben. Da hab ich im DG in Schlaf-und Kinderzimmer ein Radio hingestellt und den ganzen Tag laufen lassen.... werde es einfach wieder probieren.
lg ina


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ina!
Leider hat ein Dachklempner sehr wenig mit Deinem Umstand zu tun.
Wenn Du den Einstieg kennst, vielleicht mal Koblauch oder Chayn-Pfeffer streuen, aber ansonsten !
Versuch macht kluch!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## ina1912 (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ron! Danke für den Tipp. Naja der Dacklempner soll ja auch nicht den Marder fangen, sondern ist i.d. R. der Einzige, der überhaupt problemlos da oben rumturnen kann, Einstieg suchen und richtig verschließen kann. Grössere Öffnungen hat mir auch schon mal einer (Dachklempner) mit Blechen verschlossen,  wo zwei Dachflächen rechtwinklig aufeinander treffen.  Das war ganz schön fummelig und mußte in ganz passende Form geschnitten werden.  Und das macht nunmal der Dachklempner und nicht der Jäger, und auch nicht der Kammerjäger,  denke ich.... oder?


----------



## Uwe.SH (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Hat du eine drahtlose Webcam im Haus ?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

Nee hab ich nicht.... die hätte ich sonst schon vor langer Zeit aufgestellt um zu sehen, wer da wo randaliert...
warum fragst Du?


----------



## lilaluna (20. Mai 2015)

hallo
das kenne ich....und ich habe den vertrieben....
du kennst diese chlortabletten,die man für pools benutzt? nimm eine davon,steck sie in ein hohes gefäss,etwas wasser drauf und auf dem dachboden aufstellen.
den geruch mögen die nicht. wenn er weg ist,einfach stehen lassen,kommt er nochmal wieder,schau ob noch wasser auf der tablette ist.
bei uns ist nun seit 4 jahren ruhe
gruss
lilaluna


----------



## Tinky (20. Mai 2015)

Unsere Nachbarn haben in der Dachrinne so eine Art "Bürste" über die gesamte Länge...da schwören die drauf weil der Marder da angeblich nicht gerne mit in Berührung kommt. Andere Nachbarn haben auch einen Marder im Dachstuhl, der wohl deren Aussage nach auch richtig Schäden macht.... bitte NICHT die ganze Nacht das Radio in voller Lautstärke laufen lassen...das vertreibt nur die Nachbarn und nicht in den Marder 
Man kann es auch mit einem "benutzten" Katzenklo versuchen angeblich.
Gruß bastian


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen und danke Ihr Beiden!
Eimer mit Chlortablette würde ich machen, aber der Dachboden ist nicht begehbar, es gibt nur ne sehr niedrige Ebene über den Wohnräumen, kurz unterm First. Da gibts nur ne klitzekleine Luke für die SAT-Anlage.....
das mit der Bürste hört sich ja relativ einfach an, hm mal sehen, was man da für welche nehmen kann. Das kriege ich auch einfach selbst installiert,  denke ich. Ich hatte auch schonmal für 14 Tage nen Hund damals zu Gast, der hatte auch für Vertreiben eines unbekannten Dachbewohners gesorgt. Aber das war halt über die Weihnachtsferien, so jetzt wo ich jeden Tag lange ausser Haus bin, ist das zu einsam für nen Hund.
auf jeden Fall habt Ihr mir schon mal mut neuen Ideen weitergeholfen!
lg ina


----------



## Wetterleuchten (20. Mai 2015)

Hi Ina,

bevor du den/die Marder vertreibst, stell bitte sicher, dass sie da oben nicht gerade ihre Jungen aufziehen. Die Eltern vertreiben wäre katastrophal für die Jungtiere.
Die sind zwar eher für Berlin/Stadt zuständig, aber vielleicht kann man dir dort trotzdem weiterhelfen https://berlin.nabu.de/stadt-und-natur/projekte-nabu-berlin/wildtierberatung/index.html

Dass dein Sohnemann ein wenig Kopfkino hat und fürchtet, dass die Marder sich ins Haus durchbeissen, kann ich nachollziehen, Kinder haben eine tolle Phantasie. Meiner konnte mal im Dänemarkurlaub nicht einschlafen, weil er fürchtete, ein Hai könne vom Strand aus (ca. 100 m Grundstück + Straße + Düne + 100m Strand zwischen Haus und Meer) durch sein Fenster kommen, in sein Bett klettern und ihn fressen. Gut, er war drei oder vier. Jedenfalls hat ein Besuch im Aquarium mit Katzenhaie anfassen nachhaltig geholfen.
Vielleicht hilft es deinem Sohn ein bisschen, sich klar zu machen, dass Mardereltern wichtigeres zu tun haben, als sich durch Häuser zu fressen und dass auf dem Boden tobende und spielende Marderkinder gar nicht so sehr viel anders sind, als Menschenkinder.


----------



## karsten. (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Marder im Haus sind lästig aber nicht gefährlich .


 

Ich habe meinen Untermieter warscheinlich mit Hundewolle (ich habe genug davon)
vergrämt .
alle denkbaren und undenkbaren Zugänge unseres Kriechbodens habe ich damit verstopft
nach dem ich sicher war
"allein" zu sein habe ich zusätzlich Rollen aus Sechs-eck-draht überall reingestopft und verschäumt

da sieht man "Angriffe" aber es ist kein Durchkommen wenn mehrere Lagen Maschendraht kommen

meine sind warscheinlich beim Nachbarn 

 




letzte Variante sind Lebendfallen mit Eiern bestückt


mfG


----------



## lilaluna (20. Mai 2015)

is ja egal ob dachboden begehbar....chlordämpfe sind schwerer als luft,daher krichen die über den boden und so bleibt der marder fern.bürste ja,hab ich schon von gehört,andere spannen stacheldrat längs den dachrinnen und dann gabs nen film zu sehn,wo der marder da drüber turnte......
soviel dazu
gruss
lilaluna


----------



## Nori (20. Mai 2015)

Wr hatte auch mal so einen "Untermieter" - sein Einstieg war eine weggerutschte Dachtasche an der Gaube.
Ich hab den Dachdecker ein paar WC-Steine mit unter die Ziegel packen lassen - seither gabs keine Problme mehr.
Ich nutze solche WC-Steine auch im Motorraum meiner Fahrzeuge - auch hier gab keine Marder-Schäden mehr.

Gruß Nori


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

Danke für Eure Beiträge!
@Beate: natürlich würde ich nicht riskieren, dass sie ihre Jungen im Stich lassen! Bin doch kein Tierquäler. Aber sie haben noch keine, wie ich dchon schrieb, paaren sie sich wohl gerade, Stimmen von Babys waren noch nicht zu hören, also will ich mich beeilen bevor es losgeht. Falls doch schon Junge da wären, würde ich bis zum Ende der Brutpflege warten. Angst hab ich keine vor ihnen. Ich bin aber auch nicht scharf auf ein stinkende Beutekadaver und Marderklo im Dachgeschoss. ... also auf kurz oder lang wäre ich sie dann lieber los, auch wenn sie ansonsten süss und auch nützlich sind. Aber um die Fahrtüchtigkeit meines Autos mache ich mir Sorgen, denn ich bin täglich drauf angewiesen. 
Lg ina


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> ber um die Fahrtüchtigkeit meines Autos mache ich mir Sorgen, denn ich bin täglich drauf angewiesen.



...ehrlich gesagt würd ich mir auch Sorgen um Isolierungen von Leitungen machen, die eventuell auf dem Dachboden oder in der Decke von den oberen Zimmern zum Boden verlegt sind - mal ganz abgesehen von einer evtl. vorhandenen Dachisolierung selbst.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo, Ina
schönen Mitbewohner hast Du da!  Unser Nachbar hatte vor Jahren das gleiche Problem. Die süßen Tierchen waren in der Paarungszeit und sind jede Nacht wie die Irren unter'm Dach rumgerannt und haben Krach gemacht. Er hat mehrere Dachpfannen abgedeckt, um zu gucken, wer sich da eingenistet hat. Hat dann alle in Frage kommenden Eingänge zugeschäumt. Uns lief vor ein paar Tagen ein Waschbär über'n Weg, ein wahres Prachtexemplar! Der hat sich wahrscheinlich beim Nachbarn vom Kompost den Bauch vollgeschlagen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

Ja Ihr Lieben, ich bin ganz schön hin und her gerissen...denn natürlich finden mein Sohn und ich jegliche Jungtieraufzucht, die bei uns am Grundstück stattfindet, süss und spannend und schützenswert. 
Aber wie Kirstin schon sagte, das Problem sind die zu befürchtenden Schäden. Mit Sicherheit wurde schon einiges an Dämmung zerstört, und ich hoffe jeden Tag, dass alle Kabel heil bleiben, nicht nur beim Auto sondern gerade auch im Haus. Das kann ja sonst keiner bezahlen. .. wenn ich sie jetzt vor der "Entbindung" noch vertreibe, werden sie dann aus Gnatz an mein Auto gehen?
lg ina


----------



## Küstensegler (20. Mai 2015)

Rache ist nur dem Menschen zu eigen.

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Vertreiben solltes du sie so schnell wie möglich.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

Sag das nicht, Carlo.... da hab ich schon gnatzige Katzen erlebt... mir hat die Nachbarskatze, die täglich ohne Hinterlassenschaften durch meinen Garten streift, auf den Abtreter gekotzt, weil ich es gewagt hatte, am Vorabend zwei Hunde zu Gast einzulassen, von denen sie einer übern Zaun gescheucht hat....
lg ina


----------



## Tinky (20. Mai 2015)

Wenn Du unter "Marderbürste" oder "Dachrinnenbürste" googlest gibt es reichlich Treffer und Erfahrungsberichte.... Unser Nachbar mit dem lauten Radio hat die übrigens auch... vielleicht sind die Bürsten eher als Prophylaxe zu sehen und nicht als Mittel um ihn zu vertreeiben!


----------



## Nori (20. Mai 2015)

Diese "Marderbürste" ist doch nichts anderes wie der Besen unter dem Auto - und DER funzt nicht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (20. Mai 2015)

Ein Drahtgeflecht unter dem Auto hilft angeblich...
Ein Besen ist ja auch etwas klein, oder?
Die Dachrinnenbürsten müssen natürlich in der kompletten Rinne verlegt werden...
Wie gesagt - ob es hilft kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

Also ich werde verschiedenes ausprobieren, sobald ich einen Kletterer gefunden , der den Eingang sucht und später auch zumachen kann, sobald ich nen Überblick über die Lage habe.
Schonmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Lg ina


----------



## buckibaby (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ina,
ich habe auch einen "Ober"-Mieter, aber Gott sei Dank nur gelegentlich, in unregelmässigen Abständen. Ich Hör den immer nachts, werde wach von den Geräuschen, wenn er sich gerade seinen Weg durchs Dach und die Dämmung sucht. Wenn die Geräusche akut sind, hau ich immer mit der Faust oder flachen Hand gegen die Dachschräge. Das mach ich ein paar mal. Manchmal hört es sich dann an, als wenn die er schneller krabbelt und versucht zu flüchten. Manchmal kommt er aber auch nochmal zurück. Gleiche Prozedur wieder... Spätestens in der zweiten Nacht hat er es kapiert und lässt uns in Ruhe - bis zum nächsten Angriff.
Viele Grüße, Kerstin


----------



## Lyliana (20. Mai 2015)

Männer Urin, soll den Mader angeblich fern halten.

Ich möchte nicht das mein Mann mein Auto markiert.

Kam neulich im Radio,
In ner Sprühflasche in den Motorraum gesprüht.
Angeblich riecht die Menschen __ Nase nichts.


----------



## Nori (20. Mai 2015)

Da ist ja der WC-Stein noch appetitlicher ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

So, am We kommt erstmal ein Freund/Dachdecker um sich die Lage anzuschauen. Dann sehen wir weiter. Den Eingang hab ich glaub ich gefunden, denn da wo gestern noch Glaswolle  aus der Dachrinne lugte, war heut keine mehr zu sehen.
Bei dem WC-Stein wüsst ich gern, wo genau der im Motorraum hängen darf, ohne dass der an irgendwas schmilzt oder der Auhänger sich verheddert...auf son Spass auf der Autobahn hätt ich nämlich wenig Lust..
lg ina


----------



## baddie (20. Mai 2015)

Hi,
WC Stein hilft 0 ebensowenig wie Drahtgeflecht unter dem Motor bzw. Motorraum.Wenn der Kollege da rein will (wegen fremder Markierungen oder einfach nur weil es warm ist) dann kommt der da durch die minimalste Lücke rein.
Klostein ? Aufhängen kannst ihn trotzdem gefahrlos in der Nähe der Batterie oder der Scheinwerfer. Halt dich bloss fern von der Abgasanlage oder (als Laie) sicherheitshalber auch vom Motot direkt.
Das beste fürs Auto ist das kein Rivale sich dort rumtreibt und markiert. Dann dreht der " Revierinhaber" nämlich durch und haut alles durch was aus Gummi ist und nach "Rivale" riechen könnte 

Dachboden ? Kenn ich nur die Lösung ...finde den Eingang und sperr ihn aus (oder gemeinerweise ein) ....und da sei dir bewusst das Eingänge auch das sind wo du in hundert Jahren nicht drauf kommst.  Die Viecher sind so pfiffig und gelenkig und auch hartnäckig... da ist ne gelenkige Katze ein Amatuerturner gegen.

Viel Erfolg wünsch ich Dir

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Nori (20. Mai 2015)

Du kannst den WC-Stein eigentlich überall hinhängen - nat. nicht in die Nähe von Auspuff, Turbo etc..

Seitdem ich vor ca. 10 Jahren mit den WC-Steinen im Motorraum angefangen hab, hab ich in sämtlichen Fahrzeugen keinen einzigen Marderverbiss mehr gehabt (hab auch ein Fahrzeug, dass vielleicht nur 1-2-Mal im Monat bewegt wird - da hätte der Marder auch noch die nötige Ruhe) - früher wechselte ich Zündkabel etc. eigentlich monatlich!

Seit der WC-Stein-Aktion an der Dachgaube hatte ich auch da keine Problemem mehr - es geht ja nicht darum den Dachboden oder den Motorraum "abzudichten" - die Tierchen mögen einfach die "Zitronen-oder Ozeanfrische" nicht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

Danke Dirk! Das mit dem Auto ist leichter gesagt als getan, denn manchmal muss es auswärts in fremden Marderrevieren übernachten 

und einsperren werd ich meine Besucher ganz sicher nicht, da warte ich lieber den Auszug ab.
lg ina


----------



## stromer68 (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
Ich kann euch nur Anraten schnellstmöglich was zu unternehmen .
Wir hatten mal so einen Gesellen in dem Dach vom Anbau ein Halbes Jahr später waren Isolierung sowie Holzdecke hinüber und Mit Kot sowie Urin und Knochen von Tieren verseucht .
Damals musste alles raus und neu also mehrere Tausen Euro Schaden .
Zum Thema Urinsteine die haben nichts genutzt genausowenig wie Antimarderspray oder diese Piepsdinger noch Hundehaare und Besen oder Matten waren dem auch egal .
Das einzige was immer für ein Paar Tage ruhe beschert hat war laute Musik alles andere war dem egal .
Alle Löcher damals abgedichtet und seither ist Ruhe , eine andere möglichkeit wird euch wahrscheinlich auch nicht bleiben.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

Ja sehe ich auch so wegen der Schäden muss es schnell gehen.  Unter den Schrägen der verschiedenen Zimmer stehen jetzt seit gestern Abend Radios und laute TicTac-Uhren.  Habe heut noch nichts gehört, gestern um die Zeit waren sie schon ne halbe Stunde am Poltern. Mal gucken....
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. Mai 2015)

Viel Erfolg, Ina, ich drück' Dir die Daumen!  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## lilaluna (21. Mai 2015)

na hoffentlich hast bald ruhe....übrigends bringt eingänge zumachen nix,diese viecher heben auch schonmal dachziegel an um wo reinzukommen....so wars jedenfals bei uns


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2015)

Genau!  Ich glaub das haben sie bei uns auch gemacht! Gestern sah ich jedenfalls einen Spalt zwischen zwei Dachziegeln der unteren Reihe, den ich vorher noch nie gesehen hatte... ich denke also der Eingang liegt dort, zumal auf einmal die Dämmung die mal rausgezupft war und in der Dachrinne lag (was ich vor ein paar Tagen festgestellt hatte), gestern nicht mehr zu sehen war. Wie gesagt, sonntag klettert da einer rauf.
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo miteinander! 
Will mal kurzen Zwischenstand geben: 
der Dachdecker war da und hat den Eingang gefunden, da wo ich vermutet hatte. In ekner Ecke wo zwei Dachflächen rechtwinklig aufeinander treffen und irgendeiner beim Anschluss zuviel Luft gelassen hat. Da steht ein unbefestigter Dachziegel unter nem Balken, den der Marder hochgedrückt hat. Der Dachdecker hat erstmal alle Tannenäste, die dort aufs Dach hängen, abgeschnitten,  um die Ecke freizulegen. Da ich seit meiner Krachmachaktion mit Radios und lauten Uhren an der Innenwand so gut wie nix mehr gehört hab, ein paar Geräusche leise, aber nicht eindeutig zu bestimmen, jedenfalls kein Vergleich zu dem Getrampel vorher, wollen wir nun auf Nummer sicher gehen und noch ein paar Tage warten. Wenn nun garantiert niemand mehr da ist, wird ein Blech drunter geschraubt. Allerdings hat er mir gesagt, wenn der Marder denn unbedingt wiederkommen möchte, würde er noch zig andere Einstiegsmöglichkeiten finden, die wir jetzt nicht alle auf gut Glück zubauen können. Naja, so ist jedenfalls erstmal der Plan. Wenn keine Ruhe einkehrt, wird mit abschreckenden Gerüchen gearbeitet. Aber da denke ich eher an Hundehaare als an Chlortabletten oder WC-Steine. Er meinte, dass sei von den chemischen Reaktionen mit den im Dach verbauten Materialien bei grosser Hitze nicht so gut berechenbar und könnte u.U. einen Brand auslösen. Und die einzige Möglichkeit mit dem Eimer Chlorwasser wär in der Luke über der Zimmerdecke, und da würde ich das auf jeden Fall auch die ganze Nacht einatmen..das mach ich lieber nicht.
schöne Restpfingsten noch,
lg ina


----------



## stromer68 (24. Mai 2015)

Na dann mal viel erfolg .
Hundehaare verlieren recht schnell ihren Geruch und die schrecken nicht jeden Marder ab (bei meinem Auto waren die sinnlos).
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## lilaluna (25. Mai 2015)

hundehaare nutzen nix,wir hatten zu der zeit 2 hunde,die mit uns im haus leben...haare hatten wir soviel,das wir fast nen teppich auslegen konnten,da konnt der marder weich laufen nur verjagt hat es ihn nicht


----------



## lilaluna (2. Juni 2015)

nur mal nachfrag.....was macht der besuch?

gruss
lilaluna


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo und danke der Nachfrage!
ich habe noch kein update rein gestellt, weil ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin: also seit mei er Beschallung mit Radio und Uhrenticken ist auf jeden Fall das Getöse im Dach verstummt.  Das ein oder andere Geräusch habe ich aber noch gehört, auch sind Kratzspuren am Wertstoffsack draussen. Ich vermute, die paarungswillige Dame hat ihr Vorhaben aufgegeben und das Weite gesucht, weil ihr das zu laut zum "Brüten" ist, aber er ist scheinbar noch da. Leider habe ich bei meinen letzten Einkäufen jedesmal vergessen, nen penetrant riechenden Duft zu besorgen, das will ich auf jeden Fall noch nachholen. Vorher lasse ich den Dachdecker das Eingangsloch nicht zubauen.
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
h
nun will ich Euch mal über den Ausgang der Aktion berichten. Also nach etwa drei Wochen wechselweiser Beschallung der verschiedenen Zimmer im DG (radio in Zimmerlautstärke direkt unterm Drempel und laute Tictac) und zur Sicherheit noch ein stark riechendes Duftgel fürs Badezimmer in den Kriechgang unterm Dachfirst gestellt, konnte ich keine Geräusche mehr hören. Noch ein paar Tage zur Sicherheit abgewartet, dann den Dachdecker geholt.  Der hat die Einstiegsstelle mit ums Eck gebogenen Blechen verschlossen. Ich hab zwar draussen hier und da noch ne kleine Hinterlassenschaft dieser Tage gesehen, aber im Dach war nix mehr zu hören. Und selbst wenn, lt. Dachdecker haben die Übergänge von Dach zu Haus noch genügend Schwachstellen, wo er rausfinden könnte, wenn er denn still und heimlich noch drin geblieben wär. Na Hauptsache diese Stellen laden ihn nicht wieder zum Einziehen ein, jetzt so ohne Musik.... dann fangen wir das ganze nochmal von vorn an.
lg ina


----------



## stromer68 (20. Juni 2015)

Na da drück Ich doch mal die Daumen das alles ruhig bleibt .
lg
Stefan


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2015)

Danke, Stefan! 
Finds ja fast ein bisschen bedauerlich, diesem hübschen Tierchen nun kein zuhause mehr bieten zu können... aber da bin ich doch bei aller Tierliebe vernünftig genug, mein einziges Dach über dem Kopf vor Schaden zu bewahren.
lg ina


----------



## stromer68 (20. Juni 2015)

Naja man kann nicht alles haben und er könnte sich ja auch in der Natur ein zuhause zulegen .
Wie gesagt der Schaden bei uns war die Komplette Dachdämmung und die Holzdecke darunter ,das schlimmste aber war der gestank durch seine exkremente und seine essensreste.
lg
Stefan


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2015)

Davor hatte ich auch Angst, aber zum Glück kam es nicht so weit.


----------



## Nico84 (16. Juli 2015)

Halli Hallo,

Ich dachte auch bei mir wäre es vorbei,

und was letzte Nacht los war, ist echt unfassbar.

Eine  Mutter mit zwei Jungen hat glaube ich Turmübungen unter dem Dach gemacht.

Das ganze führte dann dazu, das Ihre beiden Jungen auf die Loggia gefallen sind und von dort nicht mehr weg kamen.

Todesmutig  habe ich Ihnen dann ein Brett zur Verfügung gestellt über das Sie die Loggia verlassen konnten.

Auf ein neues


----------



## ina1912 (16. Juli 2015)

Ach Du armer... bei mir ist Ruhe seit der Radio-und Uhrenaktion. Keiner zurückgekommen.
lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2015)

Nico84 schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch bei mir wäre es vorbei,
> 
> und was letzte Nacht los war, ist echt unfassbar.


Party???
Haste wenigstens Knabberzeug und was zu Trinken raus gebracht ? Das wünsche ich mir von unseren Nachbarn auch immer...


----------



## Nico84 (17. Juli 2015)

Ohhhh Ja Marderparty vom feinsten.

Aber anfüttern will ich die kleinen Rabauken jetzt wirklich nicht.
Sind ja echt schöne Tiere aber was die für einen Krach machen und von der Schaden den Sie anrichten mal ganz abgesehen.

Nein Danke

So schnell wie möglich


----------

